# Suffering.



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I CAN'T DO THIS ANYMORE. :,(


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I CAN'T DO THIS ANYMORE. :,(


What's your worst symptom at the moment? Mines feeling completely detached from reality


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Melissa,
I remember being a bit jealous of you. Know why? Your posts were so optimistic and you wrote about going out with your friends, having fun, feeling soooo much better. These posts were written... I don't know, maybe a couple of weeks ago?! YOU CAN GET BETTER!!! You WERE better already, this is PROVE you can get better again.

I think winter is a tough time for many of us. Hang in there, it WILL get better again!


----------



## surreallucidity (Dec 8, 2010)

I haven't introduced myself on the board yet (I just found it Monday). I'll get to it soon, it's a long winded ride.

I have to say, after reading your posts last night, I cried for the first time in 2 years. I've been out of it, and I'm slowly making my way back. It's been a living Hell. I like to tell people that it's like being an elephant living in an eggshell.... You're afraid to make a move because you'll "crack". It's just a feeling. After all, elephants don't come from eggs.









Gather up anything and everything that you have laying around and just be creative. Throw some paint, start an art "installation", glue stuff together... You need to PHYSICALLY get these emotions out. Cliché, but true. JUST BE.

You don't realize it, but you've helped me IMMESNSLY!!! THANK YOU

P.S. A GREAT book on art therapy is one titled "Trust the Process: An Artist's Guide to Letting Go". I'm a professional artist that has lost 50% of my vision in the last 2 years...so I feel safe in recommending it.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't want to live like this anymore. My mind feels so paralyzed and disabled. Going out doesn't help anymore because I don't know where I am, I can't feel where I am, I walk around in a complete daze. I feel completely hopeless and lost. I've lost touch with reality. I don't want to get out of bed anymore. I feel lost everywhere I go. There is no relief. Only when I'm sleeping. This is not a way to live. I was able to ignore it before, I guess because it was a bit mild, now, it's stronger and worse than ever. I feel blind because I can't feel what I'm doing or where I'm going. I want my life back.


----------



## d61591 (Aug 17, 2010)

I totally feel for you Melissa =[.I'm going through hell right now too.. itz so fucking bad, but just hang in there keep fighting <3


----------



## lostcardi (Dec 2, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I don't want to live like this anymore. My mind feels so paralyzed and disabled. Going out doesn't help anymore because I don't know where I am, I can't feel where I am, I walk around in a complete daze. I feel completely hopeless and lost. I've lost touch with reality. I don't want to get out of bed anymore. I feel lost everywhere I go. There is no relief. Only when I'm sleeping. This is not a way to live. I was able to ignore it before, I guess because it was a bit mild, now, it's stronger and worse than ever. I feel blind because I can't feel what I'm doing or where I'm going. I want my life back.


----------



## lostcardi (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Melissa

I am so sorry to hear how bad you're feeling. I live in the uk so I don't know what help is avaliable where you are but please think about reaching out and getting some emergency professional help - maybe voluntary if money is an issue - there are people who can help if you can overcome the scary bit of making contact and reaching out.

I know how you feel I too am going through a crisis. I am finding diazepam and bed the best place. Reading trashy magazines and doing minute things like getting a shower , however slowly are helpful. I talk myself through each stage of the process. I pretend I am someone else and try to take care of her, like a child , and treat her with tenderness.
Be kind to yourself . You are not alone. I am thinking of you
love and light


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I don't want to live like this anymore. My mind feels so paralyzed and disabled. Going out doesn't help anymore because I don't know where I am, I can't feel where I am, I walk around in a complete daze. I feel completely hopeless and lost. I've lost touch with reality. I don't want to get out of bed anymore. I feel lost everywhere I go. There is no relief. Only when I'm sleeping. This is not a way to live. I was able to ignore it before, I guess because it was a bit mild, now, it's stronger and worse than ever. I feel blind because I can't feel what I'm doing or where I'm going. I want my life back.


I know EXACTLY how you feel and that is why youve inspired me, beacuse i know im not alone. Your story is so similar to mine, and I want you to read this and know that you are not alone.

I sway from positive to negitive, Im one of these types of people who is either really stressy or really happy to the extent where I will jump around and babble (about said subject). I think thats what got me here in the first place and its not helping my recovery.

What things have you tried? Ive tried homeopathy and multi vits along with co enyme q10 for some energy! Its a lonely and dark place to be and no one that hasnt suffered has ANY idea. Im starting cognitive therepy soon but it took me an hour to convince here I was ill not mentle. My doctors tell me 'You should feel better soon'. Hang in there. Its all you can do. You'll get better eventually.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

i fucking hate this too. it is literally hell.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Maybe you should read this again

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/24149-i-felt-so-good-tonight/page__p__209884__hl__melissa__fromsearch__1#entry209884


----------

